# Cpt needed for periprosthetic fracture distal femur shaft



## peporter (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello coders, I need your help again. A 86 year old patient had hip fracture repair with nail and then fell while in the hospital and had a periprosthetic fracture of the distal femur shaft at the distal end of the nail. The surgeon recommend a placement of another screw distal to this thru the nail to stabilize the fx. How would this be coded? Under fluoroscopy, he used a circle technique where the nail was in the fracture.Small incision,dissected down to bone, drilled thru the bone , thru distal screw hole, placed 50 mm screw in by hand, locked the nail distally past the fx site, stabilizing the fx. The surgeon described the procedure as treatment of rt distal femur, periprostheic fx with intramedullary nail, locked. Any ideas? Could I use the 27506 with reduced services? Thanks, Paula


----------



## peporter (Aug 12, 2009)

Good morning coders, anyone have any ideas on this fracture treatment? Thanks, Paula


----------



## mbort (Aug 12, 2009)

27506 is appropriate, reduced services is not necessary though, but make sure you put the 79 modifier if the patient is still in post op for prior surgery as patient had a new injury


----------



## peporter (Aug 12, 2009)

Mary, thanks for your help...I appreciate it so much, Paula


----------

